# Where to get wheels chromed?



## schultzb65 (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the stock 18" rims, but they would look so much better chromed. Can anyone recommend a place that does quality work.. Thanks!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I got my 17's done at Chrome Pro's in Texas, excellent job. They mainly do bike parts but had no problem doing mine. I think it was $700 but that was 3 years ago. Linky:

Chrome Motorcycle Wheel Plating, Sportbike Wheels, Harley-Davidson Chrome Wheels, Chrome Plated Auto Parts, Candy-Colored Chrome, Powder Coating


----------



## schultzb65 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Chrome Wheels*

Thanks!:cheers



B-ville Goat said:


> I got my 17's done at Chrome Pro's in Texas, excellent job. They mainly do bike parts but had no problem doing mine. I think it was $700 but that was 3 years ago. Linky:
> 
> Chrome Motorcycle Wheel Plating, Sportbike Wheels, Harley-Davidson Chrome Wheels, Chrome Plated Auto Parts, Candy-Colored Chrome, Powder Coating


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've seen chromed 17's, and didn't think it looked good. But the 18s are a completely different shape. Weren't there some chrome 17's offered as options at certain dealers?


----------



## KJax2010 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am trying to buy a set of stock 18's with smoked chrome as a finish. Do you think that would look good on a IBM?


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

thats crazy, just saw smoked chromed wheels on a tahoe and thought the same thing.. Second option - sti colored bronze/gold rims.. look hot!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Subareeeeewwww


----------

